# Side-scan sonar pics: More Pensacola Bay wrecks and reefs



## FishEyeMaps

WhackUm and I found this stuff the bottom of Pensacola Bay over by the park. The scan width is 400'. The smallest object circled is 10' long and the largest is 50'. There seems to many large semi-permanent sand dunes out there as well. 

We took these pics with the small sonar fish. I will post more pics when we take the big fish out. It swims deeper and can capture higher resolution images.


----------



## jugislandrelic

How deep are the scans in the pics. Is the tow fish running on top?


----------



## FishEyeMaps

jugislandrelic said:


> How deep are the scans in the pics. Is the tow fish running on top?


The depth was about 40' and the fish was 20' off the bottom. The scan swaths are 200' wide on each side, 400' total scan width.


----------



## tkh329

Those are awesome images. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## redstripe

Fisheye, what is your e mail...? I would like to inquire about some of your services. I am from SC and have in laws I am visiting. We just want to put a few fish in the boat. I am good with navagation and have been out with others that showed me a good general area. If anyone would want to swap some great SC numbers let me know.


----------



## sealark

Lots of mud in those scans....


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

While doing the scanning the bottom seemed to be sand for the most part. Mud bottom shows up much darker when using this sonar fish.


----------



## FishEyeMaps

redstripe said:


> Fisheye, what is your e mail...? I would like to inquire about some of your services. I am from SC and have in laws I am visiting. We just want to put a few fish in the boat. I am good with navagation and have been out with others that showed me a good general area. If anyone would want to swap some great SC numbers let me know.


[email protected]


----------

